
Dreams of iPhone On Verizon Are Of The Pipe Variety - transburgh
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2010/06/30/sorry-to-shatter-your-dreams-but-iphone-on-verizon-is-of-the-pipe-variety/
======
ZeroGravitas
Even by the standards of lightweight blog articles commenting on reports of
rumours that was a terrible article.

Don't give them the ad impressions, all he's saying is "it's a rumour" and
then gives the most inane reasons for why he doesn't think it will turn out to
be true. Maybe it will, maybe it won't, either way you can find better things
to do with your time than read this drivel.

